# E2 Diet



## sop (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anybody tried the E2 (Engine 2) Diet, where wk1= no dairy foods, wk2= no meat or fish, wk3= no oily or greasy foods, and wk4= continue wk3? As well, has anybody tried the workouts with this diet?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ive seen a lot of people loose a TON of weight, by cutting oil out of their diet.  I've tried some of their recipes and they were pretty darn tasty


----------



## fit4duty (Feb 2, 2011)

*"The problem is choice" - Neo*

From the Engine2Diet FAQs page: 

“People are under the false assumption that taking a fish oil supplement will negate the effects of all the cheese, meat, and processed foods they throw down their throats. But fish oil is no panacea. It can actually raise total and LDL cholesterol levels, increases your chance of a hemorrhagic stroke, and suppresses the immune system.
Instead of taking fish oil, rely on ground flaxseed meal, walnuts, soybeans, and green leafy vegetables, all of which contain plenty of essential omega-3 fatty acids.”

Sound nutritional wisdom. HOWEVER if the main staples of your eating plan was “all the cheese, meat, and processed foods they throw down their throats” of course you are going to have a cascade of medical and physiological derangements. And guess what? When you stop eating those things and transition to a more balanced eating scheme that includes multi-colored and textured vegetables and fruits, varied lean unprocessed meats (if that’s your thing) your body will heal and correct itself. Make no mistake it is a sound program to a certain degree BUT there is nothing new, cutting edge, novel or special about this eating plan. In some ways I would describe it as unsustainable in that any eating plan that excludes any nutrient group isn’t balanced. By our own anatomy and physiology our species are omnivores, that allow us to thrive on whatever is available to us at the time. A very nice place to be during our formative years on the planet - just one of the reasons we as a species are so highly adaptable. It seems to me that the problem isn’t the inherent goodness or badness of any one particular food group over another but us as individuals.  The ugly truth is that we as a species, the US as a culture and the individual citizen doesn’t want to be responsible for goes in the pie hole. It’s easier psychologically to follow a plan that forbids the intake of vital nutrients rather than address the root cause – our weak will, poor choices and unwillingness to change. But we love the fads, the novel and the faux unique. Look up “The Color Code” on Amazon written nearly 10 years ago – and that merely confirmed what most grandmas already knew – the knowledge, and everything you need to be healthy, happy and vibrant is already out there. Chances are most of it's in your head right now. The problem is choice.

If you eat sensibly, move more and manipulate some relatively heavy objects from time to time you can fundamentally impact your health and physiology. In fact there is a growing body of work that confirms the benefits of resistance training and its effects on lipid levels, and glucose utilization independent of base nutrition. 

Just understand that its not the E2 process but YOU that makes the difference. YOU have to decide if your long term health and well-being is more important than sitting on your ever expanding captain’s quarters and be accountable to that choice. 

Just my opinion. 

Be safe be healthy and be happy.


----------

